# Can't boot to USB flash drive with amd64-minimal

## nw_biohazard

Hi,

I'm trying to boot a P8H67-M motherboard using a flash drive with amd64-minimal on it and cannot seem to get it to be recognized.

Instead, booting defaults to the installed SSD.

With the flash drive installed, I have the following options:

Generic Flash HS-CF

Generic Flash HS-COMBO

PO: INTEL SSDSC2MH120A2

CBM

"CBM" vanishes when the flash drive is not installed. Regardless of which of these is selected, the system defaults to the SSD which is currently unbootable after an attempt at a GRUB2 update.

Any advice?

I believe that the flash drive is fine as I have used it previously.

Thanks!

----------

## anbc

Plug-in your usb device

At boot go into your EFI Bios (Hold down F2 or DEL)

Enter advanced mode (F7)

Checkout the Advanced and Boot tabs for all options regarding drives/usb.

Configure the way the way you want to boot the device and checkout usb support...

----------

## nw_biohazard

Under Advanced\USB Configuration, I have

Legacy USB Support    "Enabled"

Legacy USB3.0 Support "Enabled"

EHCI Hand-off "Disabled"

Mass Storage Device:

Generic Flash HS-CF   "Auto"

CBM  "Auto"

Generic Flash HS-COMBO "Auto"

Under Boot, I have:

Boot Option #1: "Generic Flash HS-CF"

Boot Option #2: "Disabled"

Floppy Drive BBS Priorities: Boot Option #1: "Generic Flash HS-CF"

Does that seem right?

----------

## anbc

If CBM is the usb pendrive in question and MAIN SSD/HDD is your main SATA drive (i.e., /dev/sda) which ever that actually is...

then

Boot Option #1: "MAIN HDD/SSD"

Boot Option #2: "CBM"

Floppy Drive BBS Priorities: Boot Option #1: "DISABLED" 

@boot hold down F8

Choose to boot from CBM...

If this doesn't work it is really just a matter of working out the boot sequence to suit your needs.

On my Asus system:

Only bootable drive listed in the EFI bios is my main SSD (/dev/sda) all other boot options are disabled.

I use F8 exclusively to boot USB pendrives which are automatically listed when inserted.

Lastly, Gentoo's bootable iso's are less usable than SystemRescueCD isos

----------

## nw_biohazard

Thanks.

I think I'm making some progress but the system still drops back to the internal SSD.

I get CBM in the boot menu with F8.

The only other parameter that seems relevant is under Advanced / Mass Storage Devices:  CBM is set to "Auto". I tried "Hard Disk" but that gave the same result.

systemrescueCD seems like it might be a good alternative but all I have access to is a Mac running OSX and I didn't see an obvious way from this page http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick of burning the image to the USB stick.

----------

## anbc

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx

I'd try to apply this methodology for the SystemRescueCD iso on a mac

Play with the EFI boot parameters - all combinations - an you'll get it eventually!

----------

## anbc

 *nw_biohazard wrote:*   

> I think I'm making some progress but the system still drops back to the internal SSD.

 

Have you enabled a Windows8 type secure boot at any time on this motherboard?

----------

## nw_biohazard

Not that I know of.

I disabled the internal SSD and chose "CBM" from the boot menu. Now it just hangs. I have used this USB stick previously so unless it has become corrupted I'm not sure what the problem is.

It was created on a Linux box but at the moment, all I have access to is an OSX machine.

----------

## anbc

Try wiping the usb device on the mac

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/storage/3434423/how-format-usb-stick-on-mac/

Use Unetbootin to put either the SystemRescueCD or other ISO onto the usb pendrive

http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net supports Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7, or Linux, or Mac OS X 10.5+

Try booting again. If it fails ditch the usb pendrive and buy another!

----------

## nw_biohazard

I was able to create a bootable SystemRescueCD using unebootin.

Thank you!  That did the trick!

----------

